#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  ΕΦΚΑ - (Δόση Ιανουαρίου 2017)

## CFAK

Από μια μικρή έρευνα σε συναδέλφους μηχανικούς διαπιστώνω ότι στα ειδοποιητήρια για αποπληρωμή της ασφαλιστικής εισφοράς (ΕΦΚΑ) Ιανουαρίου 2017 απουσιάζει η χρέωση υπέρ Εφάπαξ και υπέρ Επικουρικού Ταμείου;
Τι ισχύει;
Θα έρθουν αναδρομικά;

(..πάντως δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει η έκπτωση του 70% του ελάχιστου μηνιαίου εισοδήματος για τους μηχανικούς)

----------


## Xάρης

Από τη Δευτέρα, 13.02.2017 είναι διαθέσιμες στο efka.gov.gr οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές των αυτοαπασχολούμενων μηχανικών.

Προσοχή, οι εισφορές που βλέπουμε αφορούν μόνο την κύρια σύνταξη (20%), την υγειονομική περίθαλψη (6,95%) και τα υπέρ ΟΑΕΔ 10€/μήνα.

Τα υπόλοιπα, δηλαδή τα υπέρ επικουρικής ασφάλισης (7%) και υπέρ εφάπαξ (4%), θα τις πληρώσουμε στον ΕΤΕΑΠ (πρώην ΕΤΕΑ, βλ. άρθρα 74 & 75 Ν.4387/16) και θα αναρτηθούν στο eteaep.gov.gr ή στο  efka.gov.gr αν το ΕΤΕΑΕΠ δεν καταφέρει να έχει αυτόνομη εφαρμογή.
Απ' ό,τι ακούστηκε, αυτά τα έρθουν στα μέσα Μαρτίου.
Οι δόσεις των αναδρομικών του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ την 1η από τις οποίες πληρώσαμε τον Δεκ του 2016 είναι άγνωστο πότε και πώς θα μας έρθουν.

Να σημειώσω ότι έχουν αναφερθεί λάθη για τα οποία καλό θα ήταν να επικοινωνήσουν με τον ΕΦΚΑ όσοι τα διαπιστώσουν.

----------


## CFAK

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα.

Γνωρίζετε αν την εισφορά ΕΦΚΑ του Φεβρουαρίου την πληρώνουμε με το ίδιο ειδοποιητήριο (αυτό του Ιανουαρίου 2017, όπου κάπου αναφέρεται και ο Φεβρουάριος) ή περιμένουμε νέο;

----------


## Xάρης

Καλησπέρα,

Αν προσέξεις το ειδοποιητήριο της 10.02.2017 αναγράφει και τη μηνιαία εισφορά του Φεβρουαρίου με ημερομηνία λήξης πληρωμής 31.03.2017.
Ο κωδικός πληρωμής είναι ο ίδιος και για Ιανουάριο και για Φεβρουάριο.

Αν θέλεις να ξεμπερδεύεις δίνεις μια πάγια εντολή πληρωμής στην τράπεζά σου.
Μπορείς να την ακυρώσεις όποτε θέλεις.

----------

